# Brahms's Waltz in A-Flat Major



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

A short piece, but a lot of drama in every chord:

Brahms's Waltz in A-Flat Major


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Quite wonderful. That's the only piece I can play tolerably well, as it happens.

It's not for nothing that Brahms is sometimes reckoned to be at his best in smaller, more intimate works.


----------

